# Dallas went after Horry.



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

from espn.com


> Barr said while Horry considered signing with the Dallas Mavericks, "Robert's love for the Spurs organization, head coach Greg Popovich and the city of San Antonio was too much for him to walk away from."


Interesting. I know one thing. He wanted to stay in Texas. I really don't think he would have left for Miami in anyway because he lives in Houston.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm glad he's they type of player we went after, picking up Horry would've been fantastic. Well this proves that we're at least trying to make some moves.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

That would have been scary.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We need these kinds of players which sometimes can be hard to come by.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I was surprised too when I read that 2 days ago: he would be most welcomed!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He would of been a good signing, he has the right mentality and can provide some bench scoring when Dirk goes off. Our second unit would of been bumpin

DJ MBenga
Robert Horry
Keith Van Horn
Jerry Stackhouse/Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris


----------

